# Personality Cafe Talent Show!



## TickTalk (Apr 20, 2011)

Post a video (or even a picture if it can capture it) of yourself and your talent. Whether it be dancing, hula hooping, juggling, beatboxing. If you have talent I want to see it! If you don't have a video of you doing something on hand. MAKE ONE! There's no time like the present to bust out your brand new ________ Skills on the internet! Maybe you'll even find people with the same talent and be able to trade secrets!

Tl;Dr - Post your talents in video or picture form!


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I love this idea!

I don't have many talents polished enough for showing off. Lol. Here is a recent painting, though!


----------



## TickTalk (Apr 20, 2011)

vivacissimamente said:


> I love this idea!
> 
> I don't have many talents polished enough for showing off. Lol. Here is a recent painting, though!


Excellent work. I dig the colors!


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

vivacissimamente said:


> I love this idea!
> 
> I don't have many talents polished enough for showing off. Lol. Here is a recent painting, though!


I love that painting. Looks like a submerged plane trapped in a vortex. Really, that's what I see there.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Do I really have to post a video of me doing my whistling bellybutton trick? Just take my word for it. :shocked:


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

two of my latest paintings


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

And then there was that guy who did that fiddly widdle thingy with his fingers on that string'ady doo-daa.


----------



## TickTalk (Apr 20, 2011)

@Soma Is your posting name related to the book "Brave new world" (The drug in it which they used to escape from reality was called Soma)


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

Actually I get that a lot! But sadly no, its actually a Smashing Pumpkins, Strokes and Castlevania reference. Three things I love


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

Soma said:


> Actually I get that a lot! But sadly no, its actually a Smashing Pumpkins, Strokes and Castlevania reference. Three things I love


Aria of Sorrow, right? C: I love that game. I've been playing it on an emulator for a while now, and it's way more fun than I thought it would be. <3 AWESOME USERNAME, BRO.


----------



## TickTalk (Apr 20, 2011)

@Soma You should read brave new world and claim it to be that reference as well!


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

tuna said:


> Aria of Sorrow, right? C: I love that game. I've been playing it on an emulator for a while now, and it's way more fun than I thought it would be. <3 AWESOME USERNAME, BRO.


Yerpp thats the one, with that damn skeleton boss that doesn't die after the first time you kill it D8 gahh.



TickTalk said:


> @Soma You should read brave new world and claim it to be that reference as well!


I shall, and then i'll be the greatest pokemon !.... soma trainer of them all !


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

Here's my effort...hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## Sanityhatesme (Apr 12, 2011)

^DUUUUUUUUUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*bows at feet*

I ish in awe......


----------



## One4YesTwo4No (Apr 13, 2011)

I can't play guitar for you people because whenever I try to record it my webcam distorts everything and it sounds awful


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

TickTalk said:


> @Soma Is your posting name related to the book "Brave new world" (The drug in it which they used to escape from reality was called Soma)


The word "soma" relates to the human body as the word "psyche" relates to the human soul.


----------



## Gloaming (Apr 29, 2011)

I make music that you can check out on my site, if ya like!

| WESTERN MYSTIC

Hope you enjoy


----------



## TickTalk (Apr 20, 2011)

Gloaming said:


> I make music that you can check out on my site, if ya like!
> 
> | WESTERN MYSTIC
> 
> Hope you enjoy


Do you have an album I can buy!? This rocks! Seriously.


----------



## Gloaming (Apr 29, 2011)

TickTalk said:


> Do you have an album I can buy!? This rocks! Seriously.




Thanks! I'm trying to figure out my options at this point, but I'll have some physical copies (CDs and Vinyls) for sale soon. I'm working on a new collaboration with some friends and a live set, so I'm putting my focus on these things for the time being.

I can PM you the mp3s if you'd like.


----------



## TickTalk (Apr 20, 2011)

Gloaming said:


> Thanks! I'm trying to figure out my options at this point, but I'll have some physical copies (CDs and Vinyls) for sale soon. I'm working on a new collaboration with some friends and a live set, so I'm putting my focus on these things for the time being.
> 
> I can PM you the mp3s if you'd like.


Please do. Also try and get a paypal donate button on that page.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

*My anthropomorphic deer sculptures/dolls/oil paintings*












































SOME BITCH ASS KID BROKE IT. [I HATE KIDS] lol.









When it was fixed. <3









A level art exam. [Makes me laugh sometimes]


















[Outside my apartment in abu dhabi]









[Started like this]










Tehehhehehe.












Below: An image I edited on photoshop, it was a baby doll I took during one of my urban exploration trips, then I replaced the baby's head with a deer.









All started with placing random animal rings in different places:


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

I finally changed my guitar strings  after a year or so >.>;; .... RIP dearest guitar strings :'(


----------



## Britt Mathis (Aug 11, 2011)

At my last High School concert a few months ago; it's an awesome song called "Run Away With Me" from The Unauthorized Autobiography of Samantha Brown written by Kerrigan and Lowdermilk. 






All you guys are awesome!


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ A Jawz Composition  

Using samples this time .. usually I improv and record.


----------



## rarelyrachel (Dec 27, 2012)

I directed this! It is a silly video I made for a school project. Maybe it will make you laugh:happy:


----------

